# Taking two extra strength excedrin everyday



## TNHermit

I finally found a combination that works on my knees. I usually don't take anything but vitamins and such. But i have found that if i take two extra strength Excedrin in combination with a supplement i use in the morning I can go the whole day pretty much pain free and get a lot more done. My question is on the daily dosage of Excedrin. they say you can take up to 6 a day. i have to check but they are like 325 mg


----------



## mekasmom

This link on the product says it contains aspirin, acetaminophen, and caffeine.
http://www.excedrin.com/products/extra-strength.shtml

Years back, there was a product named Vanquish (?) that contained both ASA , acetaminophen, and was taken off the market because people were getting kidney failure? Anyway, they said it was due to the aspirin/acetaminophen combo. Apparently, it is on the market again, but they changed the dosages or formula or something. Here's the google link on that...
[ame]http://www.google.com/search?q=vanquish+off+market+kidney+failure&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a[/ame]

That said, my personal opinion is that you weigh any possible side effects against the fact that you are in pain that hurts the quality of life and make the best decision for you. If this product, or another product, helps you, then make the choice that is best for you weighed against what it might do to you over a 10 or 15yr period. Then choose what is best for you.
Also be aware that your doctor could prescribe some pain killers for your knees too. They have really good pain medications out now.

And as far a natural things you could try--
Look into a bionic band. They really do stop pain. It's the best forty dollars you could ever spend for yourself. I swear I have heard dozens of people speak with great love about the product because it stopped their pain. My husband loves his. He even has those little IRenew things around each ankle for his knees. They are cheap,and have to be replaced every 6mo, but they do help. Bionic bands have the charge baked in, so you don't have to replace the metal ones ever, but not sure about the cheap ones. All EMF protection products help with pain, but the Bionic Band is the one that people rave about over pain reduction.

Try fish oil, cherry juice, MSM, read up about DMSO which is a horse lineament, and don't eat beef because it is highly inflammatory. Choose a different meat. If the knees get really painful, talk to your doctor to see if he will give you a round of steroids. You can't use them forever, but they will stop the pain in a crisis.

Good luck.


----------



## Ray

hi, I used to get headaches, and found nothing that helped them until I came across the extra strength excedrin somewhere by accident, and tried it out of desperation. It worked completely. I supposed it was the combination with the caffeine. I'm glad I quit getting the headaches, but will always remember that experience of extra strength excedrin. nice, good luck


----------



## yailukmuu

Acetaminophen is interesting. It is harmless (there are other substances like this too) up to the liver's ability to metabolize it. Beyond that the liver cannot deal with the excess and it becomes quite toxic.

It's sort of like having you on an assembly line and once a minute someone drops a 20 pound bag from 20' above you onto the floor, for you to pick up, move and stack. No problem. Then they change to once every 10 seconds..you fall behind, the sacks start to pile up, and eventually you suffocate.

It's important to never exceed 4 grams every 24 hours (4,000 milligrams).


----------



## TNHermit

yailukmuu said:


> Acetaminophen is interesting. It is harmless (there are other substances like this too) up to the liver's ability to metabolize it. Beyond that the liver cannot deal with the excess and it becomes quite toxic.
> 
> It's sort of like having you on an assembly line and once a minute someone drops a 20 pound bag from 20' above you onto the floor, for you to pick up, move and stack. No problem. Then they change to once every 10 seconds..you fall behind, the sacks start to pile up, and eventually you suffocate.
> 
> It's important to never exceed 4 grams every 24 hours (4,000 milligrams).


I take 2 a day which according to the bottle is 500 mg aceto and 500 mg aspirn. So i reckon I'm OK. Are you into drugs


----------



## pamda

I found extra strenghth excedrine by accident..dollar tree was out of ex-strth. tylenol. It works wonders on my ankle and hip. I take 2 in the morning and two 10 hours later. Never more. I tried cherry juice, magnets, the whole gamit of natural stuff (which I would rather do,my training and natural instinct always wants natural first),no help at all. I will not do steroids unless I was held down and tied up and gagged. But with the excedrine I am doing way better.


----------



## marinemomtatt

I suggest adding Liver supportive herbs and foods. As already stated your Liver will get to the point of overload, its not just dealing with the pain meds its also dealing with everyday life.

Research a combo of Tumeric and Black pepper also look into Golden Milk, great for joint and arthritis issues.


----------

